# Friendly Yoopers



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought I'd post this piece on the "baiting" thread, because that's what started the adventure. This was published in The Argus-Press today and on my blog, but I'll save you the trouble of jumping around on the net, so here it is. Thanks to Skip VanBuren for posting all the pictures of the snowy landscape, which took me back to 1988 in the land of Yoopers. Just one memorable trip to the North country.

The month of February had a way of making us Michiganders forget about all that mild weather we received earlier in the winter season. Here in Mid-Michigan we may do our share of bellyaching about cold and snow but in comparison to our brethren in the Upper Peninsula, things don't seem that bad. The latest report from Marquette County shows the snow totals for the season approaching 200 inches!

Having traveled through all parts of the U.P. on various hunts, the people always seemed helpful and friendly. Maybe it's a result of togetherness developed by Yoopers fighting the elements. Or, maybe it's the vastness of the open spaces and wilderness that actually has a way of bringing people together in times of need. One memorable excursion to the U.P. comes to mind supporting my theory.

After two successful deer hunting seasons in the far reaches of Iron County, friend, Fast Frank, and I planned a bear hunt for September, 1988. Part of the plan involved an old friend, Big John Stenvig, who lived in Baraga, and had agreed to do some bear baiting before our arrival. Unfortunately, when we arrived at Big John's door, we learned that he had passed away; we also learned no baiting had taken place and it was time for plan B - whatever that would involve.

Off to the local watering hole, where we sat to ponder the immediate future. While there, we met two local gents that offered to give us some bear bait - a necessary ingredient for a hunt. We followed them to their home, laughed it up a bit with the boys, and left with one large can of fish-smoking brine water. It was a start, but where we were to hunt was still a mystery.

Back at the Baraga tavern the mystery began to unfold, as we talked to a gentleman trucker who needed a ride home, because his 18 wheeler had broken down and was being serviced in Crystal Falls. The stranger, turned friend, said that if we were to take him home, he'd put us in some bear country.

Off we motored to the small town of Tapiola in the Keweenaw Peninsula with our new-found friend packed into the front seat of our 1971 Ford pickup camper. As we rolled into town, our friend directed us to pull behind the local lodge, where he promptly used a key to open the back door of the empty building. Within minutes, people began to fill the room, including the mayor, who offered advice and shared tall tales. Sure was a friendly bunch.

We didn't stay long, before our trucker friend had us following him along a desolate two-track road to Nowheresville. The trucker met his obligation and departed and we began exploring the area. Sure enough, there was plenty of bear sign - tracks and claw marks on trees right where we would camp.

After several days, that can of fish juice was gone and so were our hopes of taking a bear. Frank and I agreed to pull out but that ol' truck wasn't in a cooperative mood. We determined that we needed a new alternator, but there sure weren't any in Nowheresville; we were just plain stuck! And, this was before cell phones had been attached to everyone.

Fortunately for us, however, our trucker friend knew we were short on bait and returned to our camp with some family members and a load of frozen meat they'd salvaged after cleaning out their freezer. Dang considerate of them, but our immediate concern was our lack of transportation. The trucker's son mentioned that he had an old Ford truck at home and that he'd take the alternator from it and bring it to us. Imagine that!

A little while later he returned with the device and we fired up our vehicle. We had to repay the man, so we got directions to his house, purchased a new alternator in Houghton, replaced the donated alternator with the new one and then delivered and installed the donor unit in his truck.

By this time, we had had enough fun "bear hunting" and headed for home expecting never to see these friendly folks again. But, wouldn't you know it, hours from Tapiola heading into Crystal Falls, we crossed paths with the trucker on US 41. Apparently, his rig had been repaired and he was driving it to his home in Tapiola, noticed our one-and-only camping rig and waved as he passed us traveling in the opposite direction. I waved back, too.

Most hunting trips are remembered for all the experiences apart from any trigger pulling; this was one of those I'll never forget, because of the friendly folks of Michigan's Upper Peninsula.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great story Glen... There's a lot of good people up north. Just wish I never heard the Ed Gein story when I was a kid ????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, Eric, I never heard of him 'till now and looked him up. He sure wasn't from Baraga or they'd never have put up this sign on the south edge of town: *Welcome to Baraga, Home of the friendliest people on earth.*

Wonder if that sign's still there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story Glen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good read as usual Glen, I'm looking forward to the book of short stories you should publish. It's true that the memories we make while out hunting are the best part of the hunt. Pulling the trigger takes just a moment and you will likely always remember it for the moment it was. The excapades before and after that moment are the real memories and will likely be told over and over throughout a lifetime.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys. No book on the horizon, but I sure have a stack of newspapers.

Went on to Google Earth and found that sign. In the photo taken as the Google car drove by, 2 men were on ladders changing the sign, but "Welcome to Baraga" was still at the top of the sign. Couldn't really make out the rest of the sign or what they were doing. Think I found the tavern, too, which never seems all that difficult.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I hear road trip Glenway


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the memory, fun reading!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

